# "Smoker" Song



## mossymo (Jul 7, 2009)

This is country music and the artist is from Texas and is produced by North Dakota's own Mike Clute., just doesn't get any better than this !!!
Seriously worth listening too, even if you do not care for country music; you will like the lyrics !!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxiCrcV_R9o


----------



## 1894 (Jul 8, 2009)

Great tune 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Gotta edit the wording in my sig line . I called it a BBQ song.


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jul 8, 2009)

Ok that is the best song ever!!!


----------



## 1894 (Jul 8, 2009)

" She can sure enough satisfy a back yard full of guys before she's done .."


----------



## meatball (Jul 8, 2009)

destined to be a classic....that was excellent!


----------

